# Favorite picture ever



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Most of us take lots of pictures of our dogs, I definitely do. But to me there's that one (or maybe 2) that stand out in my mind. This is my Tessa favorite, she's running well and watching the loves of her life, ( my grandkids). Always with her eye on them. In other words just a normal day for us. So what's your favorite picture of your GSD.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

I have MANY…. But here is one of my faves when Zepp was around 4 months old, October 2019. 
Story: it was his first time visiting the cottage and I was so excited. He jumped right up on the covered boat and laid down! I remember being shocked at how confident and calm he was.. just at peace. 
His calm and confident demeanour has stuck around, and he is a chill dude. I love this Pic because the cottage is a healing place for me and I really wanted him to like it there. It’s definitely one of his favourite places, too 🥰


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Good memories.


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I think most of us are the same in that our phones are 10/1 dog pictures over all else combined.....


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

So far, this has to be one of my favorite pictures of Sutter Cain. Both because it's pretty (we were at the dog park) but also because it's like he's looking back at me and saying "Are you coming, mamma? I'm waiting for you." And for some reason, that just gets me all emotional every time.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

I feel like I have a new favorite picture everyday. This from today 😍


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Rabidwolfie said:


> So far, this has to be one of my favorite pictures of Sutter Cain. Both because it's pretty (we were at the dog park) but also because it's like he's looking back at me and saying "Are you coming, mamma? I'm waiting for you." And for some reason, that just gets me all emotional every time.


Hurry Mom!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> Most of us take lots of pictures of our dogs, I definitely do. But to me there's that one (or maybe 2) that stand out in my mind. This is my Tessa favorite, she's running well and watching the loves of her life, ( my grandkids). Always with her eye on them. In other words just a normal day for us. So what's your favorite picture of your GSD.
> View attachment 577503


My absolute favourite photo of your's is the one of your grandson fishing, with your young dog standing next to him, in silhouette. I still remember that photo.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

With deference to Monet, my version of 'Bridge Over a Pond of Waterlillies, with Nitro'.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I have sooooo many favs but this is one of many


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dunkirk said:


> My absolute favourite photo of your's is the one of your grandson fishing, with your young dog standing next to him, in silhouette. I still remember that photo.


Thank you, that's a different dog and yes I think my favorite of her.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dunkirk said:


> With deference to Monet, my version of 'Bridge Over a Pond of Waterlillies, with Nitro'.
> 
> View attachment 577517


I wouldn't want to stumble on him in there. I bet he was happy.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

And thanks for reminder of this one. Becca and Colt. ♥


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

AKD said:


> I feel like I have a new favorite picture everyday. This from today 😍
> View attachment 577516


Your kids and dog are adorable!!! Doggo is SO excited 🤩


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

So these are photos of photos. On hand, not lost in computer and are before I had a phone..


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> So these are photos of photos. On hand, not lost in computer and are before I had a phone..


So beautiful and regal.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> So these are photos of photos. On hand, not lost in computer and are before I had a phone..


Great thread! I wanted to do this long time ago...so im glad you did. Made me smile. Thank you


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

AKD said:


> I feel like I have a new favorite picture everyday. This from today 😍
> View attachment 577516


Look at that dog smile!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I have too many favorites to choose but my most recent is probably this one


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

My two favorite boys ❤


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

At this moment


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> View attachment 577519
> 
> And thanks for reminder of this one. Becca and Colt. ♥


You've captured the picture of a perfect childhood in this image.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such beautiful pictures! Enjoying them all. Oh boy, I have so many favorites. I will have to post some.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> Such beautiful pictures! Oh boy, I have so many favorites. I will have to post some.


I'm searching for my favorite Della picture.


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

I love this thread, too cute.
I have a few I could pick but this has always been one of my favourites ❤


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

A couple of faves.Baby Samson's favorite napping spot under the porch and a pretty winter scene


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna- sunset swims














max - catch me if you can







m
The Guardian








LI sled team


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

This has to be my all time favorite, from back before digital cameras. It was just a lucky shot. Sammi & Shannon playing in the snow.









I have a lot of good pictures of my current two.

I can just see the satisfaction in Sabre's expression for a job well done locating her subject & getting her reward.









And I can't forget Recon, my "Little Dude", and how in sync we can be on the field.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My favorite of Karlo...9 months old and first snow. He was mature before he matured!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> My favorite of Karlo...9 months old and first snow. He was mature before he matured!
> View attachment 577572


Karlo is magnificent. Great picture!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

onyx'girl said:


> My favorite of Karlo...9 months old and first snow. He was mature before he matured!
> View attachment 577572


Wolf dog!!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The flash must have gone off as I was snapping this picture of Star, making her look like a demon dog!










This is the pic of Eska I used as my avatar: 










And this is my favourite picture of Tasha, taken on our 1st wedding anniversary, in Fergus, Ontario:
You can see why her nick-name was 'Batlady' or 'Bat-ears'! 😁


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> My favorite of Karlo...9 months old and first snow. He was mature before he matured!
> View attachment 577572


Always thought how striking.♥


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

Oooh I have so many. More than one counts if it’s various stages of age right? 😂 I just can’t resist the ears. Hope it’s ok that one of my pup’s wasn’t a GSD! Sorry the one pic of my pup has a funny gleam on it, I only have that one framed not on my phone right now!


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> I have too many favorites to choose but my most recent is probably this one
> View attachment 577526


I just…. This is too beautiful for words


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

Jenny720 said:


> Luna- sunset swims
> View attachment 577559
> View attachment 577560
> max - catch me if you can
> ...


These are wonderful!!!!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> I just…. This is too beautiful for words


Thank you! I agree! It’s definitely one of the best pictures I’ve gotten of us together.


----------

